

Review Monkey: Create amazing Yelp reviews with almost zero thinking - m1117
http://www.reviewmonkeyapp.com/

======
Thedavek
Cute idea. The mouth on the monkey logo is a little scary to me for some
reason but the app idea is funny.

~~~
m1117
Thank you! This cute monkey was drawn with a finger on iPad

------
vasily
Been wanting this type of tool forever! Now I can troll review sites
effortlessly.

~~~
m1117
Thanks, the venue choice is not that big, but will do more choices in the next
version

------
rajacombinator
will there be an Apple Watch version?

